# μπίχλα = filth



## nickel (Jun 12, 2010)

Κοινότατη λέξη, αλλά όχι στα γνωστά έντυπα λεξικά. Υπάρχει στο slang.gr πάντως:
= λέρα
_-Να με δεις μετά το χωράφι μιλάμε, να δεις τι θα πει μπίχλα..._

Ετυμολογία δεν γνωρίζω (εκτός αν είναι αναγραμματισμός του _μπλιαχ_ :) ).
Παράγωγο: *ο μπίχλας* (ο βρομιάρης, ο σιχαμερός): _- Πχχ! Τι πας κοντά στον μπίχλα, δεν σιχαίνεσαι;_

Παραδείγματα από το διαδίκτυο:
_Ακόμα και το κυλικείο στο [νοσοκομείο] το βρήκαν γεμάτο... μπίχλα και βρώμα.
Έχετε δει μια μπίχλα που πιάνει κάθε τόσο η ταστιέρα;
Τέτοια μπίχλα λίγοι θα έχετε δει μέσα σε PC!
...δελτία ειδήσεων, που το τελευταίο διάστημα, μεταξύ γάμων επωνύμων και μπάνια «βασιλέων», συναγωνίζονται το ένα το άλλο στο ποιο θα δείξει περισσότερη μπίχλα και μιζέρια._


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2010)

Περίεργο, εγώ που την ήξερα αυτή τη λέξη εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, νόμιζα ότι σημαίνει "σαχλαμάρα". Ο μπίχλας νόμιζα ότι ήταν ο σαχλαμπούχλας.


----------



## SLY (Jun 12, 2010)

Αλεξάνδρα, τη λέξη τη γνωρίζω, την έζησα δηλαδή τόσα χρόνια, σαν συνώνυμη της λέρας, της μούχλας, του λέτσου και ούτω καθεξής. Ο σαχλαμάρας/σαχλαμπούχλας παίζει και είναι δευτερεύουσα έννοια. Όντως αξιοπρόσεκτο που δεν περιλαμβάνεται στα "επίσημα" λεξικά κάτι που υπονοεί ίσως την αδυναμία της ετυμολόγησης.


----------



## stazybohorn (Jun 12, 2010)

Εντάξει, είχε μια κάποια διάδοση η λέξη, αλλά όχι ιδιαίτερη· νομίζω...

Ο πολύς κόσμος την έμαθε από γιουτιούμπ, Λαζόπουλο, μεσημεριανάδικα -αυτή είναι η σειρά- μέσω Άμστερνταμ:


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Jun 13, 2010)

Μην ξεχνάτε και τη λίγδα, μ' αρέσουν οι λέξεις οι γεμάτες σύμφωνα που γεμίζει το στόμα σου προφέροντάς τες και που εκδηλώνουν αηδία για κάτι.


----------



## Themis (Jun 13, 2010)

Ulkomaalainen said:


> Μην ξεχνάτε και τη λίγδα, μ' αρέσουν οι λέξεις οι γεμάτες σύμφωνα που γεμίζει το στόμα σου προφέροντάς τες και που εκδηλώνουν αηδία για κάτι.


Μην ξεχνάς τη γλίτσα !


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2010)

Και τη γλίνα, όχι συνώνυμη αλλά γλοιώδης κι αυτή.


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Jun 13, 2010)

Πρέπει να προστεθεί ένα κομβίον Like για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2010)

Ulkomaalainen said:


> Πρέπει να προστεθεί ένα κομβίον Like για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. :)


 
Like what? Like _I like it like crazy _or like _similar? _
If you mean something like the first option, it already exists. Not button-like, but you can use _Rate Thread, _located in the second olive-colored horizontal bar above the topmost post.


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Jun 13, 2010)

Merci. Εψήφισα, αλλά κυρίως το ήθελα για να δείξω ότι μ' αρέσουν οι λέξεις που προσέθεσαν κι άλλοι μετά το "λίγδα".


----------



## Earion (Jun 14, 2010)

Ulkomaalainen (11), γιά δοκίμασε να προφέρεις, τραβώντας λίγο παραπάνω τα τριβόμενα, το αρχαίο *βδέλυγμα*
(βββδδδδέλυγγγμμα)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 14, 2010)

daeman said:


> If you mean something like the first option, it already exists. Not button-like, but you can use _Rate Thread, _located in the second olive-colored horizontal bar above the topmost post.


Ε, ρε, τι μαθαίνει κανείς σ' αυτό το φόρουμ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2010)

daeman said:


> If you mean something like the first option, it already exists. Not button-like, but you can use _Rate Thread, _located in the second olive-colored horizontal bar above the topmost post.


Και ποιο είναι το αποτέλεσμα αυτής της επιλογής;


----------



## crystal (Jun 14, 2010)

Πάντως, η μπίχλα είναι γνωστότατη λέξη στη Βόρεια Ελλάδα. Στάζιμπο, μέσω Άμστερνταμ την έμαθαν οι καταυλακιώτες.


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Jun 14, 2010)

Earion said:


> Ulkomaalainen (11), γιά δοκίμασε να προφέρεις, τραβώντας λίγο παραπάνω τα τριβόμενα, το αρχαίο *βδέλυγμα*
> (βββδδδδέλυγγγμμα)



Δανείζομαι φράση της Palavra: "Ε, ρε, τι μαθαίνει κανείς σ' αυτό το φόρουμ..." :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 14, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και ποιο είναι το αποτέλεσμα αυτής της επιλογής;


 
Έδωσα κάπου την εντύπωση ότι έχει και αποτέλεσμα αυτή η επιλογή; ;)
Δεν ξέρω τι αποτέλεσμα έχει και αν αυτό το αποτέλεσμα είναι ορατό στους χρήστες (εδώ που τα λέμε, ούτε καν ξέρω αν λειτουργεί), αλλά ευκαιρία δεν είναι να το δοκιμάσουμε;
Αν βαθμολογήσουμε όλοι με άριστα την μπίχλα, λέτε να εξωραϊστεί;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 17, 2011)

Έχω να καταθέσω και τη γλίτζα, που ως λέξη την έμαθα πολύ πρόσφατα, και πολύ μου αρέσει


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2011)

Είναι αυτή που εμείς οι κοινοί θνητοί την ξέρουμε για γλίτσα (ΛΚΝ) ή κάτι άλλο;


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2011)

Themis said:


> Μην ξεχνάς τη γλίτσα !



Μου αρκεί η *γλίτσα*. Τη *_γλίτζα_ μπορούμε να τη στείλουμε στα τάρταρα; Στον κύκλωπα Λεξοβόρο;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2011)

nickel said:


> Μου αρκεί η *γλίτσα*. Τη *_γλίτζα_ μπορούμε να τη στείλουμε στα τάρταρα; Στον κύκλωπα Λεξοβόρο;


Να δω τότε τι θα κάνεις με τη _γλύτζα_!  Αλλά νομίζω ότι βιάζεσαι κάπως να στείλεις τη _γλίτζα_ στο πυρ το εξώτερον, καθότι η _γλίτσα_ ξεκίνησε τη λεξικογραφική σταδιοδρομία της ως _γλίντζα_ (κ. _γλιντζερός_, _γλιντζιάζω_, _γλιντζιάρης_, _γλιντζιάρικος_, _γλιντζιασμένος_) κι απλούστερα _γλίτζα_ (κ. _γλιτζερός_, _γλιτζιάζω_, _γλιτζιάρης_, _γλιτζιάρικος_, _γλιτζιασμένος_) — βλ. λχ Δημητράκο, Βοσταντζόγλου κ.ά. Και τα σχετικά λήμματα ήταν του τύπου «_γλίτσα_, βλ. _γλίντζα_» οπότε ας μην είμεθα απόλυτοι. ;)

Άλλωστε ένα πιθανό άμεσο έτυμον για τη _γλίτσα_ (απώτατο έτυμον γνωρίζουμε ότι είναι η ελλ. λ. _γλία_, αλλά ίσως πρόκειται για αντιδάνειο) είναι η βουλγ. διαλ. λ. глинза "green scum", για την ετυμολογία τής οποίας βλ. Български етимологичен речник. Οπότε ο τύπος _γλίντζα_ είναι συνεπέστερος προς μια τέτοια ετυμολόγηση (δηλ. αν όντως πρόκειται για αντιδάνειο), γι' αυτό ήταν ίσως και επικρατέστερος παλιότερα. Η τροπή _τζ <-> τσ_ είναι συχνότατη στην ελληνική γλώσσα, και πολλές λέξεις παρουσιάζουν μάλιστα διπλοτυπία, αλλά στην περίπτωση της καθιέρωσης αποκλειστικά τής λ. _γλίτσα_ κάποια έλξη (βαρέστε ελεύθερα, οι ειδικοί, αν λέω ανυπόστατα πράγματα) ίσως να άσκησε και η λ. _γκλίτσα_ (που δεν έχει παράλληλο τύπο με _τζ_).

Άσχετο: Η γλυτσίνα ή γλυτσίνια ή γλυτσίνη ή γλυτσίνος ή (ΕΛΝΕΓ) γλυσίνη (_ουιστερία / βιστερία η σινική_) είναι από το νεολατινικό _glycina_ (< _γλυκύς_). Υποθέτω ομοίως και η _γλυκίνη_ (βλ. σόγια). Και ο γλύτσινος πεύκος (_πεύκη η παράλιος_); :) Πάντως είναι ενδιαφέρον ότι η ΙΕ οικογένεια του θέματος που δίνει τα _γλία_, _γλίνα_, _γλίνη_, _γλίσχρος_, _γλίτσα_, _γλίττον_ (Ησύχ.), _γλοιός_ & _γλοιώδης_ περιλαμβάνει και λέξεις που περιγράφουν υδρόβια φυτά (πρβλ και βουλγ. _глинза_ ανωτέρω).


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 17, 2011)

Να προσθέσω τη *μάκα*


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2011)

Παρότι μουσικά το έχω τιμήσει αυτό το νήμα με μπόλικη μάκα, τώρα μια που αναστήθηκε...

Medicated Goo - Traffic​



 
Μη δίνετε σημασία στην τυχαία εικονογράφηση, για τον ήχο του το διάλεξα.


----------

